

How they work: Viximo (Wistia video series on startup culture) - mpc
http://wistia.com/blog/how-they-work-viximo/

======
mikepk
I worked with them for a few months doing a contract job and I can say that it
really is a great place to work. If I wasn't so obsessed with starting my own
company, I totally could have seen myself working there longer term. I think
they hit the nail on the head in the video, they get s*$! done while having a
good time. Good stuff :)

------
scoopseven
These guys are pros, creating good environments and experiences wherever they
are. No surprise they'd do the same at their place of employment. Not sure why
they couldn't find some appropriate background music though.

------
chiodo
Love that video. Chris and the Wistia team did a fantastic job.

------
Ofanite
I was real impressed by the Wistia guys when they came in; they do some great
work. Of course, in my humble opinion, they had some good material to work
with.

------
JayNeely
This has the potential to be a good series, and a pretty nice tool for
recruitment.

~~~
ralphshao
Not just for recruitment, but for other startups looking to build their
environment too. I think Viximo's shows through really well here.

